# Foil Setback Seatpost



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

any online shops in the us selling this? 

the only shop i saw selling this online is westbrookcycles in the uk. 

sorry, brick and mortar shops are not an option. 

help pls, and thanks in advance!


----------

